# fluoroscopy - Biphasic esophagram and upper GI series



## prabha (Dec 15, 2009)

Can we code CPT 76000 along with 74241 for the below procedure????

Biphasic esophagram and upper GI series : 
Barium was swallowed under fluoroscopic observation. There was no 
abnormality of the swallowing mechanism. The esophagus appeared 
intrinsically and extrinsically normal. There was however 
significant gastro-esophageal reflux into the upper esophagus 
during what is siphon test. 
Stomach revealed no mucosal ulceration or mass. There was normal 
antral peristaltic activity. 

The duodenal bulb filled without ulceration or deformity in the proximal small bowel reveal no significant abnormality. 

Impression 
Significant gastroesophageal reflux into the upper esophagus but 
no other significant abnormality.


----------



## dpeoples (Dec 15, 2009)

prabha said:


> Can we code CPT 76000 along with 74241 for the below procedure????
> 
> Biphasic esophagram and upper GI series :
> Barium was swallowed under fluoroscopic observation. There was no
> ...



Use of fluoro is included in radiological examinations that produce images. It should not be separately billed.

HTH


----------



## prabha (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Danny


----------

